# Rockingham Tickets



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

hi, ordered my tickets a while ago, will they be posted this week?

cheers ads


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It has taken a while for the wristbands to be delivered and rather than risk the postal service, tickets will be available for collection at the AGM and at the gate.

Hev x


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

How much for members on the gate?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, so do I just give my name in at the gate or what?

Matt


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, the tickets will all be enveloped up tonight and be ready for collection at the AGM or on the Gate. I'd imagine we will have lanes for pre-booked tickets and pay on the gate so it should hopefully be quite efficient.

Members and non-members can pay on the Gate - I'm not 100% sure on the pricing, but if you anticipate a maximum £20 Member £25 Non-Member you probably won't be far off.


----------

